# Abnetts decision regarding Midas Betancore in Eisenhorn(Spoilers)



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Re-reading Eisenhorn for the first time since first reading it quite sime time ago and before I get into the crux of my topic, got to say just how much more I appreciate the first person writing style Abnett went with for the novels. When I started reading Xenos I found it annoying and hard to get into, but then settled into it. Looking at it now makes me realise just how difficult it must be to write a novel in such a way, so kudos for that.

So onto my main point. 

Was anyone else(when they first read the series), a little put-out by Midas Betancores exit? He was such a good character(imo) and was clearly important to Eisenhorn, yet he somehow got shelved between books. It was almost reminicent of a film or tv show character being killed off because they couldn't get the actor back for the sequel/next season, although of course you don't have that with books!

Now it's not to say I don't like Midea(though I certainly prefered Midas). But it just seemed really, really odd. If Midas had been given an actual death scene, it would have had quite some impact on me I imagine. But to have him killed off in almost a footnote with zero explanation as to how someone of his skill and abilitys was killed just left me disapointed.

Probably my only gripe with the entire series, Ravenor included, which is pretty impressive, but still stands.

What did anyone else think?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Re-reading Eisenhorn for the first time since first reading it quite sime time ago and before I get into the crux of my topic, got to say just how much more I appreciate the first person writing style Abnett went with for the novels. When I started reading Xenos I found it annoying and hard to get into, but then settled into it. Looking at it now makes me realise just how difficult it must be to write a novel in such a way, so kudos for that.
> 
> So onto my main point.
> 
> ...


I agree with you whole-heartedly

Medea's not a bad character, but I too prefer Midas
his death would've had much more oomph had it not been only mentioned in passing
I wonder what went on in Dan's head when he made the decision...it's one of those decisions whose purposes I don't really "get"


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

I suspect, though this is almost complete conjecture, it's surely something to do with "real life integrity". It's a fact: some people die 'off screen' for us. Even important people to us. We don't get to be there, to see it in real life. Even when we're keeping diaries and blogging and always having a camera phone on hand...sometimes we'll be doing something else and miss it.

To me, many of the decisions in _Eisenhorn_ are immensely stylistic. In that regard, the disappointment strikes me, in this case, as surely 'design'. Other characters are there so you empathise with Eisenhorn's response to their loss...even if it's not quite in the same was as Eisenhorn sympathises.

I had many a complaint about the _Eisenhorn_ books, but listening to _Thorn and Talon_ a week or three back made me dredge up a whole horde of emotions and memories I'd not felt since reading 'em. Delightful books and decent audios to draw me back to them!

Also, I trust you've read this (free online short story): The Strange Demise of Titus Endor?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Huh, never read that before, cheers! Not listened to _Thorn and Talon_ yet either. I detest audio-books and can never understand why they can't give you a transcript when you buy them, but this is one i think i'm going to have to just accept and listen to.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

have to agree with xisor, i think abnett was trying to show the story moving on, that people die, people get fed up and move on, that though the life of Eisenhorn is intriguing and entertaining, his team is not invulnerably, that time has a cause.

Don't get me wrong pissed me off, and it disorientated me greatly at the start but i think it had to be done to show that the life of Eisenhorn's aides is not without risk, that everything has a price


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

No trouble, Angel. It's a fine wee short story.

As for _Thorn and Talon_, I used to be a similar way myself with audio books. Never could quite see the point of them. But, when _The Dark King/The Lightning Tower_ were released, I had to suck it up and just listen to them. Then discovered that they're 'excellent' for places where reading a book's not so handy...usually when my eyes are needed for something else. (Painting, out for a walk, on a crowded bus etc.)

Not perfect, mind, but I was quite surprised by my enjoyment of them. Sitting down to listen to an audiobook though when I could just be reading? Nah. Still can't do that. Bleargh!

Deathbringer: well put. I recall that disorientation quite well in the move from bk1 to bk2.


----------

